#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-17
<ariabbas> ....
<swell> ;
<swell> .
<ariabbas> ....
<indy21> slt
<indy21> swell: yo
<ongolaBoy> pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, il y a une série de discussions dans #ubuntu-classroom toute cette semaine
<ongolaBoy> planning ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<indy21> ongolaBoy: j'y sui deja
<ongolaBoy> miroir pour oneiric à 35% ... le week-end nous n'avions pas de courant dimanche
<ongolaBoy> 35% de 20G environ , je précise
<indy21> ongolaBoy: du moment ke ca télécharge ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-18
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-19
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: yo-yo :-/
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je veux telecharger une archive là
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: sur ce lien
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://www.triade-educ.com/accueil/telecharger.php#
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais sa redirige en FTP et donc sa ne marche pas
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ....
<ongolaBoy> on prendra ça après
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: Je t'ai attrapé :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: bon, je voulais savoir comment tu fais ton jutsu ongolaBot :)
<ongolaBoy> rien de compliqué
<ongolaBoy> c'est un autre compte que j'ai
<ongolaBoy> et que j'avais lancé depuis un serveur qui m'appartenait
<ongolaBoy> et en utilisant irssi..
<ongolaBoy> j'ai juste rajouté des param pour qu'il se loggue directement dans #barcamp-cm
<ongolaBoy> et en lui demandant de sauvegarder la conversation
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon, il y a des vrais _bots_ dans les paquets GNU/Linux ;)
<IzaneFG> ha ok ok :)
<IzaneFG> du coup ton bot passait des nuits blanches :)
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, c'est un peu le principe de locobot_2 et ubuntulog qui sont dans ce salon en passant
<IzaneFG> :)
<ariabbas> ....
 * indy21 need help to remasterize ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> indy21: les meilleures personnes sont brice ekobe et tchanque julius
<ongolaBoy> mais ça dépend aussi de ce que tu veux savoir
<indy21> ongolaBoy: j'ai utilisé uck pour le faire il me renvoie une erreur
<indy21> chroot: failed to run command `mv': Exec format error
<IzaneFG> indy21: télécharge le "full circle magazine" N° 48, il y a le tuto à l'intérieur ;-)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: vérifie déjà la commande qui était en cours d'exécution
<ongolaBoy> et ensuite ses paramètres.. on dirait une erreur dans son appel
 * indy21 just take fcm N°48
<indy21> c'est "uck-gui" ke j'utilise
<indy21> il refuse de se lancer en sudo
 * indy21 va essayer de changer ses droits pr voir
<IzaneFG> indy21: non au changement des droits de l'homme :((
<indy21> j'ai utilisé 'chmod a+x uck-gui'
<indy21> the same error
<indy21> IzaneFG: remastersys ne se trouve pas ds le dépôt officiel
<ongolaBoy> qui peut expliquer à tous ces gens qui balancent 1 seule phrase dans la mailing-list de le faire ailleurs ??? :(
<ongolaBoy> tous les jours, on dit la même chose et tous les jours c'est toujours le même problème
<indy21> ongolaBoy: assia
<indy21> :D
<septox> .
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-20
<ariabbas> ...
<michel> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<michel> je suis sur twitter j'ai vu les tweets sur le MX, realation avec la situation au cameroon post electorale?
<ariabbas> michel: Je ne penses pas que la situation post electoral au cameroun doit faire l'objet de ce salon si tu relie le nom du salon c'est "#ubuntu-cm" ie Ubuntu Cameroon
<michel> je sais...
<michel> au revoir
<ongolaBoy> michel n'a pas compris ce que je disais sur le MX :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ariabbas pour info , michel a mis sur pied une petite école dans un village pas loin de limbé
<ongolaBoy> depuis quelques années
<ongolaBoy> http://sokolo.cronopios.org/
<ongolaBoy> ils utilisent exclusivement GNU/Linux et il leur apprend à confectionner beaucoup de choses en se servant de ce qu'il y a en local
<ongolaBoy> par exemple, il a conçu des relais wi-fi en se servant uniquement des boîtes de lait
<septox> happy birthday ubuntu
<septox> :D
<septox> hi
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: des relais wi-fi avec des boites de lait ???
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j'aimerais bien voir sa !!!
<ongolaBoy> ça se passe à limbé...
<septox> confirmeque c'est possible
<ariabbas> septox: ok mais c'est flou dans ma tête
<ari_> ...
<ari_> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-21
<septox> hi
<indy21> hi
<indy21> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
 * indy21 veut configurer open-arena server pour demain
 * indy21 n'arrive pas se connecter au server
<ongolaBoy> faut regarder les logs
<indy21> ok
 * indy21 vien juste de prendre lubuntu et xubuntu
<ongolaBoy> faut savoir si ton serveur est démarré (voir les ports en écoute)...
<indy21> c'est démarré
<ongolaBoy> il y a des logs ? messages d'erreur ?
 * indy21 change de points d'accès
<septox> uhmm
<septox> ongolaBoy: indy21 a reuissit de lancer son serveur ?
<ongolaBoy> aucune idée pour son serveur
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-22
<ongolaBoy> miroir oneiric prêt . Mais mon serveur PXE ne marche pas ce matin ... :(
<tnjulius> mince si vite?
<septox> tnjulius: hi
<septox> indy21: tu peux me filer ton contact phone par mail prive ?
<septox> sfd started ?
<septox> indy21: on peut se connecter sur ton serveur openarena ?
<indy21> sorry j'anime le stand
<indy21> septox: je te faxe un mail now
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu viens a ydé kan?
<ongolaBoy> normalement vendredi prochain
<septox> ok
 * indy21 est en plein occupation sur le stand
<indy21> bcp de kestions
 * indy21 a des pbs pr remasterisé
<arsdy237> hello all
<arsdy237> c koi, vs dormez?
<indy21> hashtag de l'event:#sfd11
<ongolaBoy> .
<christmat> bjr
<christmat> a tous
<ongolaBoy> salut
<indy21> ongolaBoy: les  gens veulent déja le miroir de oneiric
<ongolaBoy> hum... je vous ouvre mon miroir depuis l'internet ?
<ongolaBoy> si vous avez tous une connexion orange, ça devrait aller 'un peu vite' ...
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon... je ne suis pas un "livreur de miroir" hein :)
<indy21> c'est sur la livebox k'on est connecté
<indy21> lol
<ongolaBoy> un instant..
<ongolaBoy> je vais autoriser ton IP là : 41.202.203.212
<indy21> ok
<ongolaBoy> indy21: essaye d'abord depuis ton navigateur http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> ok, je te vois :)
<ongolaBoy> bon.. ce qu'il faut pour le sources.list
<indy21> ca va prendre trop de temps
<indy21> et la connexion est instable
<indy21> on donne rendez vous aux gens samedi
 * indy21 pense ongolaBoy sera deja la
<ongolaBoy> si c'était juste pour installer des paquets rapides, tu utiliserais le miroir tout de suite
<ongolaBoy> je croyais que c'est ce que tu voulais
<indy21> non
<indy21> tt le miroir
<ongolaBoy> parce que... download 20Go même si nous ne sommes séparés que de 2 routeurs... ça craint
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon, tu peux rajouter ceci dans le sources.list si jamais tu comptes l'utiliser today
<ongolaBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715895/
<tnjulius> bonjour à tous
<christmat> bjr julius
<indy21> bon je colle ca ds mon sources.list c'est ca?
<ongolaBoy> oui, si c'est oneiric que tu utilises
<ongolaBoy> mais je signale que le même marche pour lucid,maveric,natty
<ongolaBoy> suffit d'adapater à chaque fois
<ongolaBoy> mais attention, si tu as utilisé des dépôts autre que les officiels, ne les supprime pas
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, j'avais signalé ce qu'on pouvait avoir chez moi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<DjiaThink> Hi !
<indy21> ongolaBoy: pardon oh! mon routeur a été redirigé vers d'autres stands
<ongolaBoy> bon.. mais pour le moment c'est par ce routeur que vous êtes sur internet non ?
<IzaneFG> oui oui, la livebox :)
<arsdy237> ya du monde dans le stand
<ongolaBoy> courage :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: une remarque. je ne sépare plus mes miroirs en fonction des versions
<ongolaBoy> donc dans mon pool j'ai à la fois lucid,maverick,natty et oneiric
<IzaneFG> good :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: la taille de ton "metamiroir"?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-15
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-16
<septox1> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-17
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB
<ongolaBoy> j'ai tenté de me connecter hier sur ton serveur teeworld mais ça n'aboutissait pas. je vérifierais à nouveau le soir
<ongolaBoy> sinon, je suis là. je continue à faire un peu d'ordre au bureau avant de partir :)
<septox> ok
<septox> il fallait peut etre une rencontre avec ton remplacant-ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> bcp d jour èhhh :D
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> en effet. on ne t'a plus vu ici :)
<ariabbas> vraimen
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: jétè un peu bouscoulerrrr
<ongolaBoy> assia pour le code en perl
<ongolaBoy> c'est pour tes benchmarking ?
 * ongolaBoy s'absente
<septox> ariabbas: encore la ?
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> voilà moi comme le tilapia :)
<IzaneFG> ça va ici?
<septox> ca va le pere ci
<IzaneFG> lol ok :)
<septox> et comment ca va la bas le pere ci
<IzaneFG> zé si là
<IzaneFG> je tentais un peu "TeeWorld" sur le serveur d'un fort là :D
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: sorry i was not there
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: the answer of your question "is the perl code for my benchmarking" is yes
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i try to find something.
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: for now i have not problem. everything is ok
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-18
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<septox> perl t'as laisse ? ou bien tu as pris le dessus
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> septox: oui
<ariabbas> septox: oui
<ariabbas> septox: excuz mw pr ma mauvaise habitud qui est celle de laissé mon irc connecté mm kan j sui pas la
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: dans ce cas, tu tapes /away unMessage ;)
<ariabbas> septox: pour perl j'ai pri le dessus
<ariabbas> :D
<ariabbas> septox: ok c'est compri
<ongolaBoy> et quand tu reviens, tu retapes /away
<ongolaBoy> mais en laissant vide
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> j vw
<septox> euhh
<septox> ah ok
<septox> ongolaBoy: le serveur est up for now , mais sans mots de passe,
<septox> vendredi soir on s'es un peu amusé avec christian awelakoue (RSA) et les gars d'ici (2 personnes + moi)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-19
<ongolaBoy> sovo: septox ndereCamp prévu pour février... mais ... chut, je n'ai rien dis. attendez que les concernés en parlent d'eux mêmes ;) . Vous avez juste l'exclu parce que je vous aime bien
<sovo> lol
<sovo> donc y'aura les XChamp dans toutes les villes du CMR ??
<ongolaBoy> pourquoi pas ? en tout cas, c'est bien à mon sens.
<sovo> je dis pas non
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas ici il y a l'espace, l'infrastructure et peut être le logement aussi..
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je me tais.. attendez qu'ils en parlent dans le groupe du barcamp :P
<sovo> ongolaBoy sans oublier .... les etudiantes.
<ongolaBoy> et les étudiants !!! :D
<ongolaBoy> faut penser aussi aux nga qui lisent :)
<sovo> hummm j'avais pas penser a elles, elles peut nombreuse et on a tendance a les forget
<septox> sovo: tu es  grave toi
<septox> lol
<sovo> ok, septox il faut toujours neglige c genre de chose, apres le froid va tuer un gars. surtout qu'a cette periode il fait tres froid labas
<septox> ah moi c'est que j'ai froid ? je m'arrange a ne pas avoir froid => c'est logique ou bien ?
<septox> je viens d'un pays chaud
<sovo> lol
<septox> INFO: pour tous les ubunteros qui veulent se defouler le vendredi soir apres le boulot.  J'ai monté un serveur teeworlds http://teeworlds.com/. On pourra jouer ensemble , rechercher le serveur avec le nom "septox"
<septox> ou plutot entrez septox.net:8303 dans la barre d'adresse et connectez-vous
<septox> qui est la ?
<septox> c'est regle cmt avec les mirroirs de Quantal ?
<indy21> hi..
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-21
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-14
<ariabbas> .*
<indy21> ariabbas : hi
<ariabbas> ;) indy21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-16
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-17
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-18
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-20
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-14
<saoungoumi> bjr ongola!
<ongolaBoy> 'jour rodrigue
<saoungoumi> bjr puis-je avoir un script de téléchargement de miroir qui marche
<saoungoumi> le mien semble vraisemblablement non fonctionnelle
<saoungoumi> mais surtout est ce qu'il faut ouvrir des ports particulier sur mon parefeux pour le téléchargement des clés
<saoungoumi> ?????
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: 'lut ..
<ongolaBoy> je pourrais t'en donner un mais vers 17h .là suis très busy
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: port 11371 (hkp) pour les clés
<ongolaBoy> en TCP je pense
<saoungoumi> ok je je peut avoir toute la procedure de mise en place du miroir ubuntu cela sera un grand plus pour éviter de terchiverser entre les différent tuto d'internet
<saoungoumi> par mail (rsaoungoumi@univ-ndere.cm)
<coco> ..
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: tu peux partir de ça https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/Miroir
<ongolaBoy> mais je t'envoie des scripts plus à jour
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> courriel envoyé
<ongolaBoy> donc pour les clés GPG , c'est le port 11371
<coco1> .0
<coco1> saoungoumi: Salut
<saoungoumi> salut coco1
<saoungoumi> willy j'ai reçu
<saoungoumi> je vais voir mon FW, je crois qu'en filtrant les Torrents j'ai du fermer ce port
<coco1> ongolaBoy semble out, il ne recevra pas ce message :-)
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> je viens de m'en rendre compte
<coco1> Tu devras le lui renvoyer si tu souhaites qu'il le reçoive Dsolé
<saoungoumi> coco ??
<coco1> ;-)
<coco1> Oui
<saoungoumi> les pseudo sont souvant d'un énigme à casé la tête ;-)
<coco1> Sylvain BAYA
<coco1> Et toi je ne vois pas aussi encore :-)
<saoungoumi> SAOUNGOUMI Rodrigue
<saoungoumi> Admin Sys & R Univ de Ndere
<saoungoumi> et toi?
<saoungoumi> ok now j'ai vu via tweeter
<saoungoumi> ravi de faire ta connaissance !
<coco>  J'ai été à N'déré en 2011
<coco> et je bossais pour ClbcNet, avec Valère DJOMMO, le partenaire de MTN déjà partenaire de Canal Sat
<coco> Pour t'inscrire sur la liste du cmNOG, tu as ce lien:
<coco> http://listes.cm.auf.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/cmnog
<coco> ..
<saoungoumi> c'est fait
<coco> Ok, merci, j'ai été notifié !
<saoungoumi> je te souhaite une bonne soirée
<saoungoumi> faut que file
<coco> Tu peux consulter les quelques archives de la liste et bien sûr selon le niveau de motivation, tu pourras contribuer ok
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-15
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi_: bjr.. c'est ok pour le miroir ?
<saoungoumi_> on verra cela cette aprem
<saoungoumi_> je finalise avec mes atgiaires
<saoungoumi_> et Internet est trop sollicité actuellement (heure de pointe) pour lancer un script pareil
<saoungoumi_> je te fait le felback des avancé et des pb s'il y en a!
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<saoungoumi_> slt coco
<coco> Salut saoungoumi_: ongolaBoy:
<saoungoumi_> coco ta connexion a des soucis
<saoungoumi_> ?
<coco> :-(
<coco> Effectivement mon cher saoungoumi_:
<coco> Désolé pour le désagrément
<saoungoumi_> ok
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: coco 'jour
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: dans #ubuntu-fr-party tu pourras contacter Yoboy .. mais je te ferais un courriel un jour
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ok
<saoungoumi_> .
<coco> ongolaBoy: s'lut, un peu dans le match, un peu dans la prépa de ma présentation de demain :-)
<coco> Slut ariabbas:
<ariabbas> ;) coco
<coco> (y)
<coco> Tu as les nouvelles du Chapitre non? ariabbas:
<coco> #Icann51CMhub
<coco> ..
<ariabbas> coco: bah
<coco> ok
<ariabbas> coco: si tu parles de "ISOC Cameroon Chapter", oui par mail via la maling list oui
<coco> c'est vrai qu'on parlera des questions de Gouvernance des ressources critiques de L'Internet et je crois qu'il est important de prendre position, même si tu ne peux pas te déplacer; il est possible que je puisses être le porteur de vos avis ou questions;
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> coco: ça tombe bien alors ;) voici ma doléance
<coco> En effet, la Responsabilité de L'ICANN incombe à tout utilisateur ou entreprise évoluant sur Internet autant qu'aux gouvernements;  ce n'est plus la chose des States seules; les enjeux sont si nombreux: Tiens par exemple, la possibilité de Bypasser L'ICANN existe et pour nos
<coco> Je note frangin:
<coco> openROOT
<ariabbas> "Organiser des events sur l'internet dans les autres villes et même village du pays" En effet, les events du chapitre reste entre Yaoundé et Douala. si c'est Internet pour tous alors même dans village faut éduquer des gens ;)
<saoungoumi_> +1
<coco> :-)
<coco> Merci pour ce rappel très intéressant
<coco> Des propositions en terme de Stratégies pour y parvenir?
<saoungoumi_> commençons par exemple par les régions ayant une Institution Universitaire
<saoungoumi_> BUEA , BAMENDA, NGAOUNDERE, MARAOUA, DSCHANG
<coco> Ok c'est vraiment bien vu
<ariabbas> Belle idée de la part de saoungoumi_ J'ajouterais que les collectivités locales seront aussi un très bon public à travers les télécentres communautaire ;)
<coco> En se mettant ensemble cela est possible, il faut juste que les projets soient formalisés non?
<ariabbas> il faut un salon de discussion pour cela ou un mail dans la liste isoc-cmr qui lancera le débat.
<ariabbas> Pour les projet dites nous juste comment cela se passe.
<ariabbas> Sincèrement ISOC Cameroon Chapter ne communique pas assez. À mon avis en tout cas.
<coco> Ok, tu peux le faire, sens-toi libre, mais ce n'est pas le seul canal par lequel nous devons être capables de booster et contribuer au Développement de l'Internet et des ICTs au Cameroon...
<ariabbas> Pour ce qui concernce ISOC et des activités dans collectivité locales (Télécentres), je peux aider ainsi qu'une autre personne de Ngaoundere quoiqu'il ne soit pas sur place pour un bon bou de temps mais bon ...
<ariabbas> En tout cas ... Communiquer, Etender les activités dans d'autres coin du pays, ...
<coco> Tiens, il y a Unbuntu-CM :-) pour ne pas parler aussi du cmNOG, tous ces espaces sont ouverts, si l'un semble avoir des goulots d'étranglements, les autres doivent pouvoir suppléer ou mieux se positionner; mais c'est nous la communauté et rien ne peut se faire sans nous...
<coco>  Tenez, je vous informe que le Chapitre Camerounais d'ISOC, comme tous les autres chapitres Africains ont été invités à utiliser les fonds (2000 Dollars) dédiés au financement des événements des Chapitres, pour organiser un atelier sur le Management de L'Identité Numérique, au cas où ceux-ci n'auraient pas d'autres idées pour utiliser cet argent avant la fin de l'année...
<coco> Donc, il y a des choses prioritaires que nous devons pouvoir organiser et capitaliser, car ce type d'activités n'est pas intéressant lorsqu'on courre après les ressources financières, autant utiliser cet argent rare, pour travailler à l'amélioration/Renforcement des Capacités en prévision de la mise en place des Infrastructures qui sont en route. Tout ceci pour qu'on puisse effectivelent parler de contenus locaux dans ce pays...
<coco> ariabbas, s'il te plaît relance cette discussion et nous la porterons sur la liste des delegates afin de pouvoir demander plus de soutien pour effectivement contribuer à ce que Internet Society tende plus vers sa vison d'un Internet accessible à TOUS (dans nos villages...)
<coco>  Faille SSL v3, si l'autre sujet devient trop ennuyeux :-D
<coco>  Je replonge dans ma présentation sur les "Enjeux des Contenus Locaux pour la Développement d'un Ecosystème Internet Local"; en attendant que l'heure du test du remote hub n'arrive; on doit y être à 20h précise toiut à l'heure...
<coco>  C'est pour demain ces slides :-\ faut que je sois prêt
<coco>  Merci les gars, pour l'animation du salon (y)
<ariabbas> ;)
 * indy21 est dans le bureau de ongolaBoy 
<ongolaBoy> ok
<saoungoumi_> .
<coco> (y)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: c'est une page en dessous de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects qu'on doit créer.. je vais commencer
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/RepTower
<ongolaBoy> indy21: page accessible https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/RepTower
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-16
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: bonjour
<saoungoumi> ariabbas: salut
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<coco> ..
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-17
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> bjr
<ongolaBoy> 'jour par iic
<ongolaBoy> 'jour par ici
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> je demande ...
<ongolaBoy> ?
<saoungoumi> CISCO en rachetant Linksys et en imposant la procédure d'installation et de paramètrage par CD (qui ne marche sue sur Windows et sur Mac)
<saoungoumi> veut quoi avec nous?
<saoungoumi> LINUX (Ubuntu)
<saoungoumi> depuis hier je lancer une tentive via un Navigateur mais on me renvoi un fenêtre m'informant de commencer par le CDTIC
<saoungoumi> CISCO Linksys E900
<saoungoumi> cette histoire de réseau de capteur non bio si??
<ongolaBoy> quel linksys ? en principe via l'interface web tu peux le paramétrer
<ongolaBoy> sauf s'il a été modifié
<ongolaBoy> et auquel cas tu dois le réinitialiser
<saoungoumi> lorsque entre l'adresse ip du routeur
<saoungoumi> 192.168.1.1
<saoungoumi> qui est l'adresse par defaut
<saoungoumi> il te redirige automatiquement vers
<saoungoumi> 192.168.1.1:52000/Unsercured.asp?192.168.1.1
<saoungoumi> ok j'ai trouvé
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: bonjour :)
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: oK. c'était ?
<saoungoumi> un petit message en bas d'écran avertissant qu'il n'est pas conseiller de proceder ainsi mai donnant accès par lien à la configuration avancée 'manuelle'
<saoungoumi> en cliquant dessus, après un autre avertissement, le fameux pop up de login sort enfin
<saoungoumi> le reste comme d'ahb
<jay-m> Hello :)
<jay-m> ongolaboy: comment je fais pour enregistrer mon realname ?
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: est-ce qu'on se connait ?? tu travailles dans le même réseau que moi à ce que je vois ;)
<ongolaBoy> nickserv
<jay-m> oui c'est James
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<ongolaBoy> la commande je ne l'ai pas en tête
<jay-m> j'ai cherché sur la faq mais je ne trouve pas
<ongolaBoy> la voici /msg nickserv register leMotDePasseQueJeVeuxAvoir monAdresseElectronique
<ongolaBoy> si ton pseudo jay-m n'est pas encore utilisé il va accepter
<ongolaBoy> mais je ne sais pas si via l'interface web ça marche
<jay-m> j'ai déjà enregistré mon nickname
<jay-m> bon c pas grave
<jay-m> Realname = Adjinwa James Itendji :)
<ongolaBoy> tu m'as parlé « d'enregistre»
<ongolaBoy> ou bien utu parle d'enveloppes ? un peu comme la mienne ??
<jay-m> surtout la première ligne
<jay-m> ongolaboy: ton whois est vraiment bien customisé
<jay-m> comment tu fais ça ?
<ongolaBoy> ah .. ça ce sont les admins de freenode qui le permettent si tu en fais la demande
<ongolaBoy> je ne me souviens plus de la procédure
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est quelque part sur freenode.net (faut chercher «cloak» )
<jay-m> ok.
<ongolaBoy> mais tu peux avoir des enveloppes par d'autres intermédiaires lorsqu'on participe dans des projets communautaires
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> voire certaines sociétés
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: juste pour t'infromé que le problème sur mon miroir
<saoungoumi> étais justement ce port pour le transfert de clé
<saoungoumi> depuis 3 jours le processus de reconstitution est en cours
<saoungoumi> donc d'ici 1 ou 2 semaine tout reviendra dans l'ordre
<saoungoumi> merci
<saoungoumi> et bonne soirée
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: de rien rodrigue. Bon weekend :)
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi :)
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-18
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-19
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-12
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-13
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-14
<septox> hi
<septox> ping: jay-m
<septox> ping: kenju254
<jay-m> septox: hi
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-16
<swellep> bjr ici
#ubuntu-cm 2016-10-18
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-10-19
 * indy21 guette dans le coin
#ubuntu-cm 2016-10-20
<Ch3ck> Hey guys
#ubuntu-cm 2019-10-14
<ongolaboy> .
